# Wallasey or Keswick



## Herman (Mar 13, 2019)

Has anybody visited Wallasey or Keswick since the bans, both were handy favourites and would love to be able to use them again.


----------



## Gnomus (Mar 14, 2019)

Last time I was in Keswick last year,  ago stayed at the Portinscale end, no problems.


----------



## Norad60 (Mar 14, 2019)

*Keswick*

No overnight signs up at Keswick.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 14, 2019)

Norad60 said:


> No overnight signs up at Keswick.



Apparently they are advisory.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 14, 2019)

The Swinside  Inn just on the edge of Keswick and overlooking Cat Bells is a cracking pub that allows overnighting in the car park.


----------



## Yantyn (Mar 16, 2019)

Herman said:


> Has anybody visited Wallasey or Keswick since the bans, both were handy favourites and would love to be able to use them again.



The restrictions are enforced rigorously in Wallasey. Penalties are issued late at night and early morning. Don't know about Keswick.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 17, 2019)

Yantyn said:


> The restrictions are enforced rigorously in Wallasey. Penalties are issued late at night and early morning. Don't know about Keswick.



Can you confirm that the whole seafront at Wallasey has no overnighting signs now including the car park opposite the Theatre by the Fort or is this ruling just applying to the far end on Kings Parade.Thank you

Atb Mike


----------



## Herman (Mar 17, 2019)

CHBrinton said:


> Last time I was in Keswick last year,  ago stayed at the Portinscale end, no problems.



On the other side of thee bridge.


----------

